# Now THAT'S What I Like To See!



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2011)

Now if we could only get the accumulations higher.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BTV&textField1=44.12&textField2=-72.85&e=0


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2011)

Whatchu got against 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





???


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Whatchu got against
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nothing at all.  I just was not able to save the entire week forecast graphic, which has snow in the forecast EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nothing at all.  I just was not able to save the entire week forecast graphic, which has snow in the forecast EVERYDAY!!!!



i will never complain about a little bit every day!



The "big one" seems like such a pipe dream in the east that I'm happy with small steps instead of big steps.


----------

